# What Betta Do You Want Next?



## ILoveBettas98 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hello. I'm Nicholas I Have 2 Bettas, Nike And Ruban. Nike Is A White Crowntail, And Ruban Is A Steelblue Veiltale. :-D I have seen pictures of "King Crowntail" Bettas, and they are COOL!!!  Here's A Picture Of One That I Would Like To Get One Like It. What Betta Do You Want Next? :wink2:


----------



## Nickpearson1985 (Oct 26, 2011)

My dream Betta, and hopefully the next one will be a brilliant black fire crown tail plakat. I have a female. Now I need my male! I want babies!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I usually go for whatever needs me, but if I could choose... I'd love to have a red VT. Very plain and simple really


----------



## Ksiezniczka (May 23, 2011)

A white OHM with red fins, like the one in my dreams I told you about :]


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

I'm with Pitluvs, I want another veiltail mail!!! I miss having one, they swim so gracefully =)


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i want a DT male. it's been my dream for so long, but every time i get the chance to get one, something goes wrong! one day, i will own my DT boy!


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

That Beautiful Yellow Spadetail male I JUST saw in PetSmart.


----------



## cherrybello (Aug 8, 2011)

I want a HM... white one...... I have only seen CTs, VTs, and HMs around the stores I have been to... VTs are the most common around. pitluv, you'd love the store I frequent... they have a LOT of solid red VTs at the moment...


----------



## TaraVictor (Nov 5, 2011)

I would love a white halfmoon, or a crowntail <3 I haven't seen other varieties of bettas, such as DTs yet. At least at the pet shop I bought Victor from.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Hmmm...  More plakats..lol.. 

I have a few bettas I'd like to be my next:

-a female cambodian crowntail or a female solid yellow any tail type(my two FAVORITE girls) 

-a crowntail plakat

-a marble giant hmpk 

-a white/marble crowntail 

or...well, anything pretty 8D


----------



## Wulvie Sharpteeth (Sep 30, 2011)

a halfmoon!! All I see in local shops here are vieltales and a few crowntails, ive only EVER seen one halfmoon before 

...dear santa... lol


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

cherrybello said:


> I want a HM... white one...... I have only seen CTs, VTs, and HMs around the stores I have been to... VTs are the most common around. pitluv, you'd love the store I frequent... they have a LOT of solid red VTs at the moment...


Our local pet store has quite a few right now, but I'm at my limit for fishes  That, and I busted up my foot bad and I can't walk so no pet stores for a while anyways. I have been asking for a Get Better Soon betta but no ones biting


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashmp1320762002.jpg

http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashmp1320690065.jpg

http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashmp1320933327.jpg


Any one of these guys, though the first one is by far my favorite.

I want to try having a plakat next, all my current bettas have long fins


----------



## Bellus Bellator (Oct 9, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> I usually go for whatever needs me, but if I could choose... I'd love to have a red VT. Very plain and simple really


^I have one and he's just beautiful.His little purple iridescent spots are gorgeous and his color really "pops" against the green plants.

The next one I'd like to get would be a green half moon like this one.









Just divine!
P.s I could never own a crown tail because I'd always be worried that it had fin rot! :lol:


----------



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

My next Betta's are going to be adopted from people in my area who no longer want theirs or just don't have the time to take care of them. That's my plan anyway. Only so much room though, but that's what I want to do. I have my original babies (minus Bloo RIP) who I love and adore.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

The only betta I've ever dreamed of before buying was my current white HM boy (I have never seen another shop in my city carrying HMs!). After Apollo died, I kept thinking "A white HM would look so beautiful in this tank". Then I saw my boy.  He's not a true white and has some sort of butterfly marking, but he's gorgeous. 

I'll just buy the next betta I fall in love with, I suppose.  But I would love to breed turquoise butterfly halfmoons.  And copper plakats.


----------



## cherrybello (Aug 8, 2011)

Bombalurina said:


> The only betta I've ever dreamed of before buying was my current white HM boy (I have never seen another shop in my city carrying HMs!). After Apollo died, I kept thinking "A white HM would look so beautiful in this tank". Then I saw my boy.  He's not a true white and has some sort of butterfly marking, but he's gorgeous.
> 
> I'll just buy the next betta I fall in love with, I suppose.  But I would love to breed turquoise butterfly halfmoons.  And copper plakats.


I am so jealous, I want a white HM!!


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Ohh I want a pineapple HM. I have been looking for them and I found a DT one but he wasn't looking too good and I didn't want to get into that....Or I would want a cambodian VT. I also saw one at petsmart but he didnt look too good either....

Maybe like this...








Or...


----------



## cadi731 (Mar 9, 2011)

I have a blue multicolor VT right now, Ciel. I just recently got my dream betta, my red multicolor HM, Ares. They're in my siggy.


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

The one I dreamed about a month or so ago. A halfmoon or veil tail, can't remember what tail type, but a beautiful electric (almost neon) blue with darker and lighter stripes throughout his fins.


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

emeraldsky said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashmp1320762002.jpg
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashmp1320690065.jpg
> 
> ...


Omg, how can that first one swim with those giant pectoral fins?! They're huge! :shock:
But, I agree, he's gorgeous xD


Bellus Bellator said:


> ^I have one and he's just beautiful.His little purple iridescent spots are gorgeous and his color really "pops" against the green plants.
> 
> The next one I'd like to get would be a green half moon like this one.
> 
> ...


Wooah, his fins are giantly beautiful too!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I have a beautiful female royal blue dragon, and I'm on the search for the perfect male for her.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

I would LOVE to get a young giant with good genetics. I want to see how big I could get him with power feeding, and a big tank with big filtration :twisted: Plus the giants have a different personality than the average betta, they move a LOT and they're very bold (at least the 1/2 giants I've seen are). I currently have a blue HM PK "King" (1/2 giant, or giant) and a rescue female who is MASSIVE for a female (She has to be a 1/2 giant, she's bigger than my regular male bettas). I'm assuming she's a plakat but it's hard to tell with the way fins are right now :-(


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A red, white and blue betta.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Very patriotic!  
Then again, it would also be patriotic for the UK, Australia, France, Belgium and a host of other countries.


----------



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

I have a red white and blue female. I'm unfortunately rehoming her because of this crazy sorority thing. I feel so bad, but it's better she go to someone willing and able to take care of her in her own tank than to stay here in a fail sorority, you know? My dream betta is a cellophane! Any tail type. :3


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I want a bright yellow HMPK. That's my ultimate dream fish. Or a black orchid CT.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

I'd love either a male like this one:









orrrrr 

A salamander


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

One of those...


----------



## Mars788 (Sep 9, 2011)

I'd love to have as many cambodians as possible. Tail style and gender doesn't really matter ^_^


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Tikibirds said:


> One of those...


That's also one of my dream fish! *drools*


----------



## ManInBlack2010 (Sep 7, 2011)

i really want a halfmoon, rose tail or delta... i've only had veiltails so far i'm not fond of pks and cts creep me out, lol


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

I really want a Yellow Dragon HMPK! If he was a King Yellow Dragon HMPK I would probably faint. But unless one shows up at petco or walmart im probably never going to get my dream fishy...


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I originally wanted just a solid red VT, and I bought a betta at the beginning of the summer thinking he had a red body and white fins. Turns out he is mostly pink; the blue water that petsmart kept him in caused the difference in color. I would still love a red VT although I've also fallen in love with plakats and halfmoons. I think the next betta I buy will be from Aquabid. I must have saved a dozen pictures of beautiful bettas I cannot have.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tikibirds*
> _
> 
> ...


One day I will import a pair of them. I seen a golden version of them on AB too but I like the deep blue better. Is the care for other betta species the same as splendends?


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I've been sooo busy for the past few days but I've found me a mustard gas CT! I've been looking high and low for one.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1321485688
I want this fish so much! I want him to make many babies!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Bombalurina said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1321485688
> I want this fish so much! I want him to make many babies!


He looks almost identical to my Spidey <3


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Can I kidnap your Spidey, then?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Nooooo, but if you were in Canada I would totally give you an offspring of your choice


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Le sigh. I think you breeder types should move down here.


----------



## Memphis (Nov 5, 2011)

I love to get a white or opaque half moon male or a female. I seen some pictures of them on google, and omg they are so gorgeous.


----------



## Foxell (Mar 13, 2011)

I REALLY want a HMPK. Preferably a marbled one similar to one of these guys:

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...hHPLFNhy0Zg/June%25202011%2520Week%252012.jpg

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lc1tzmsYqn1qe2rwfo1_500.jpg

http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm190/nongddv/11-1.jpg

http://ebetta.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/white-red-bettafish.jpg

I also really want a butterfly double tail <3


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

i think i might go CT next one. i was tempted pretty well today. saw a nice red CT with black edged scales and black outlines on the fin edges.


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

Not really sure what I would want next since I've only had my red veiltail for closing in on 2 months. I think I would like to have some color variation of male crowntail next.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hmm interesting list of ownership from me it went veiltails (all there was at the time, I had 2 or 3 blues, a few red ones probably 5 total from childhood to college) room mates girlfriend bought me a blue crown tail, bought my girlfriend and I a red and a blue crown tails we found at Meijers which were in AWESOME shape (I honestly need to check that Meijers again and see if it was a fluke) 3 females (crown tail, double tail, veil tail) from Petco, Giant (King) HMPK, dalmation crown tail from Wal Mart, Giant HM female (at least it sure looks like she has 180 spread, tail is healing) rescued from Wal Mart in ROUGH shape.


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

I want... no betta next. I'm content with the ones that I currently have. xD


----------

